# Building Hammocks



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I've noticed many of you have done great jobs at building your own hammocks, and I was thinking of giving it a try myself. Before I get started, though, I was wondering if anyone had any general advice for me.

Behind me right now I have lots of fleece and eyelets. But that's it. I'm not even sure what type of hook or clasp to use or where to find it.

I've looked over the hammocks at http://www.dapper.com.au/hammocks.htm#loft, and those are great and I'd love to build those, but since I have extremely little sewing experience (And currently don't have access to a sewing machine), I think I'll have to start simple.

Anyone have any advice? Maybe problems you've run into or things your rats particularly liked in a hammock? Is one layer of fleece enough or should I fold it over for two layers? Things like that.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it's just a matter of preference and your ease of making, really.

I would definitely use a double layer of fleece, so they don't chew themselves into base jumping :lol: I would also recommend making double what you actually want, to allow for chewing damage and washing times.

When I make ours, I put a large keyring through the eyelets, then a snap hook through that for ease of placement/removal from the cage. Snap hooks are also known as *lanyard hooks*. Other than that, experiment away!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Lanyard hook, that was the word I was looking for! I couldn't figure out what those were called, so didn't know how to find them. I appreciate that bit of info!

I intend to get into sewing, so that isn't really off the table. I just don't know where to start at all.

But thanks again for telling me what those hooks are called, they were exactly what I was looking for last night but didn't know what to ask for.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Here are some links that explain some different patterns for hammocks and how to sew them 

http://imageevent.com/bizylizy/craftsguineapigfun/sewingprojects/lilygraceshowtomakeacozy
http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewaccessories.htm
http://www.neferrets.org/hammock.htm
http://www.freewebs.com/heavenly_rats/makinghammocks.htm
and go here also:
http://www.goosemoose.com/component...rum,rat/topic,4005849.msg4054017/,#msg4054017
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4018347.0

*editted to delete the links with pictures that aren't working  *


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Now that's perfect! Thanks Night and DonnaK.

Any suggestion on where I can buy a lanyard/snap hook? I didn't see any at Wal-Mart/Target


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I buy my hammock hooks from Walmart. They're named "utility hooks" and you can find them in the drapery hardware section. They look like this:


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

You're welcome. 

I've bought them from Walmart before (sewing section), but I found nicer ones at Michael's. AC Moore had some, but they were the same cheaper ones that Walmart had. I didn't find any at our local Jo-Ann store, but I think they had some on their website, iirc. Failing all of those, you could try a camping store - though they may be a little big, they might have something that's useful. Amazon, maybe?

EDIT: I think I've heard of people using shower curtain hooks, too.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Shower curtain hooks are basically want mine are, minus the little balls on them that shower curtains have to help move stuff around easier. Just make sure to look in the curtain/drapery section, not the shower section. The drapery section has them for $1.07 per pack, while the shower curtain section has them at $6 per pack. I hate Walmart


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Night said:


> The drapery section has them for $1.07 per pack, while the shower curtain section has them at $6 per pack. I hate Walmart


Sneaky buggers!


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

O.O I can't believe the price difference! 

I was lucky enough to pick up a bunch of them at Value Village, and got a bunch of packs of them in my stocking for Christmas . You can never have too many hooks!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks again all. I decided to go for one of the no sewing cubes found on one of those websites that Night listed. It took a couple hours, but I like how it came out. I wasn't able to find those drapery hooks like Night mentioned, but I did find the lanyards and keyrings that DonnaK mentioned at Wal-Mart.

So far, I'd say the hammock has been a hit. I'm not sure if I'll build another one using the same method or wait until I can sew, but it's pretty sweet.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

It looks like a big cozy slipper! Looks like it's appreciated, too. Good for you!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I have used two types of S-hooks so far, both found in the hardware section of Walmart.










The hook on the left comes in a pack of 4 for about $1. But if you use them, I suggest putting key rings on the eyelets, the openings tend to get squished together, preventing me from putting them on the actual eyelet. Other than that, they're really good for ratties who like to fight and argue in their hammock.

The one on the right is heavy-duty, a 6-pack for about $1.20 in hardware. I used them first but I'm thinking of using the other hooks instead, because these tend to slip off the wires and out of the eyelets.


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I actually do use the hook on the right currently, but don't entirely care for it as it does tend get disconnected every once in a while. I think lanyards or anything else that will actually clip on is the way to go.


----------

